# [EVDL] Drive By Wire Throttle Pedal



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bob Rice wrote:
> > Only
> > thing I'm dissapointed with is that he has converted some away from the
> > "solenoid" looking inductive throttle setup, to the #$%^& potbox setup.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tom Parker <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I got a drive by wire throttle pedal from a 2003 VW Polo. It's got two
> > quite sophisticated potentiometers inside, built in springs and no
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ben wrote:
> 
> > From an ICE standpoint, at least, I'll add my praise for the VW
> > drive-by-wire system. I've driven a few MkV Jetta's equipped with it, and it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I did just that. I use a Jetta pedal assembly with an adapter I
designed. The adapter compares the pots against each other and faults
out if they deviate more than 10%. The output is the average of the 2
pots, buffered by an opamp and fed directly into the curtis pot input.

I used all analog design to avoid any potential software bugs. I still
testing it so I'm a bit hessitant to release the design to the public
but it's fairly trivial to design your own.





> Ben <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On Sun, Dec 14, 2008 at 2:27 AM, Tom Parker <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I got a drive by wire throttle pedal from a 2003 VW Polo. It's got two
> ...


----------

